# Taz, ~17h bay gelding (pos CB cross)



## SydneyB (8 November 2011)

Hi, I'm trying to trace Taz, a ~17h bay gelding. Has a small star and a small hind sock (I think). Last I'd heard, he'd been sold on to a boarding school near to York. Last heard of him there in 2004. He was believed to be CB cross.

Not much to go on, sorry...


----------



## teamsarazara (8 November 2011)

SydneyB said:



			Hi, I'm trying to trace Taz, a ~17h bay gelding. Has a small star and a small hind sock (I think). Last I'd heard, he'd been sold on to a boarding school near to York. Last heard of him there in 2004. He was believed to be CB cross.

Not much to go on, sorry...
		
Click to expand...

Think i might know this horse... Not 100% sure, just a girl i have on facebook, dont know her too well but she has a horse called taz and fits this description...


----------



## SydneyB (8 November 2011)

Do you have a link to a pic? Or could you put us in touch? I'd love to know he is okay!


----------



## teamsarazara (8 November 2011)

SydneyB said:



			Do you have a link to a pic? Or could you put us in touch? I'd love to know he is okay!
		
Click to expand...

mailed you


----------



## SydneyB (8 November 2011)

teamsarazara said:



			mailed you
		
Click to expand...

Mailed you back. 

Not the right horse, sadly!


----------



## Dolcé (9 November 2011)

I doubt very much that this is him but have a look on this thread of mine in 2008, just with him being bought at York and you saying this one was at York.  It is the second lot of photos.  He didn't have any white on his legs at all.

http://ihdg.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=talk2&action=print&thread=88356


----------



## cronkmooar (10 November 2011)

SydneyB said:



			Hi, I'm trying to trace Taz, a ~17h bay gelding. Has a small star and a small hind sock (I think). Last I'd heard, he'd been sold on to a boarding school near to York. Last heard of him there in 2004. He was believed to be CB cross.

Not much to go on, sorry...
		
Click to expand...

The boarding school would probably be Queen Ethelburgers (sp) why don't you give them a ring?


----------



## SydneyB (10 November 2011)

I emailed them before I started this thread. I have hearing loss, so phone calls are tricky for  me. 

Thanks for the help though!


----------



## SydneyB (17 December 2011)

Bumping.


----------



## cronkmooar (18 December 2011)

Did you get any response from QE?  If not you could email Karen  Dixon, she might remember him from there


----------



## SydneyB (22 April 2012)

I did contact the school, but it seems that most of the staff have moved on. The head girl didn't know anything about him. 

I'm still looking, if anyone has any info.


----------



## SydneyB (7 December 2012)

Bumping.


----------

